# Deck



## Royal (Sep 15, 2009)

CC is welcome.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm unsure of number 1. I don't think such a shallow DOF does much for the shot, it isn't particularly interesting to me. Number 2 seems a little out of focus and is very soft.


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with Kevin.  The first image needs more DOF (and I am not too sure on the composition - can't put my finger on just what to change).  The second image is too soft.  This may be caused by camera motion is this was a hand held shot (1/9 of a second shutter speed is going to induce camera motion on hand held shots).


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 16, 2009)

Second picture is one strange looking deck.


----------



## Royal (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks..lol. Yea, I don't know why the flower one is in there... brain fart i guess.


----------

